# MILAN | Magazzini Raccordati | App



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Grandi Stazioni relied on Giugiaro Architettura to requalify the area adjacent to the Milano Centrale Station. The area stretched over 1.5 kms along Via Ferdinando Aporti and Via Giovanni Battista Sammartini. It's located in a central neighborhood of great flamboyance and both historical and architectural importance.

An example of reconnection between the urban and social spheres, the project features 3 km of new experiences, ideal for shopping, cultural activities, sports and leisure, still giving the possibility for the user to relax in a unique and charming environment.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Magazzini Raccordati have a future. The project is expected to be developed by new owner.



> Italian investor Borletti Group and specialist French fund Antin have made a successful bid to buy Italy's Grandi Stazioni Retail for 953 million euros.
> 
> The Grandi Stazioni (some of Italy's largest railway stations) include: Bari Centrale, Bologna Centrale, Firenze Santa Maria Novella, Genova Brignole, Genova Piazza Principe, *Milano Centrale*, Napoli Centrale, Palermo Centrale, Roma Tiburtina, Roma Termini, Torino Porta Nuova, Venezia Mestre, Venezia Santa Lucia, Verona Porta Nuova
> 
> The privatisation of Grandi Stazioni Retail, which leases commercial space at large rail stations, is one of several planned sell-offs Prime Minister Matteo Renzi's government hopes can help reduce Italy's public debt. The company is currently 60 percent owned by Italian state railways company Ferrovie dello Stato, while private investment vehicle Eurostazioni owns 40 percent. A number of other companies had also expressed interest in buying the retail space, including private equity firms Lone Star, BC Partners, Terra Firma, as well as Deutsche Asset Management together with ATP and Poste Vita.


http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...i-la-gestione-dei-negozi-in-14-scali/2809128/
http://it.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idITKCN0YU0ZU


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Waiting for the restyling work of the the entire Magazzini Raccordati...

On last year, have been completed the new commercial boxes of Galleria delle Carrozze. The Galleria is the monumental area of *Milano Centrale station*, facing Piazza Duca d'Aosta and connected to Piazza IV Novembre and Piazza Luigi di Savoia. It represents the main access to the railway station and to the M2 and M3 metro lines, connected to the existing commercial gallery.

















The new boutiques for a total area of 500 sqm have been added to the other 100 existing shops over a total area of 26,000 sqm. New shopping spaces are defined by their transparency and curved architectural elements inspired by the large barrel vault of the Galleria. The redefinition of the iconic architecture of the station with a contemporary touch.













































link​


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Magazzini raccordati >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Milan westfield.


----------

